# Backflush a Eheim classic 2215?



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I have seen references to a broken link on how to back flush a Eheim classic. Does anybody have a working link or can describe the process?
thank you
Kypros


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Kypros said:


> I have seen references to a broken link on how to back flush a Eheim classic. Does anybody have a working link or can describe the process?
> thank you
> Kypros


This article says to switch out bio-media every three months which I do not agree with, everything else is on spot!

http://www.rexgrigg.com/Eheim%20Classic%20Canister%20instructions.htm


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, the Grigg article seems to have edited out the back flush potion of the original article--maybe its not standard practice to do so anymore. I guess you are of the school that rinses out the media rather than replacing it? I would rather do that.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Kypros said:


> Yes, the Grigg article seems to have edited out the back flush potion of the original article--maybe its not standard practice to do so anymore. I guess you are of the school that rinses out the media rather than replacing it? I would rather do that.


Hmm I though it was there. As far as I know backflushing is a common thing to do with the classics.

Yes I am from the school of rinsing bio-media. if it ever gets to mucked up I just take the Ehfisubstrat and rub them together and then rinsing real good...no need to ever replace in my book.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Obviously you rinse it in tank water. Do you rinse all of it at once. I was thinking of putting it in a media bag for easy moving?


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Kypros said:


> Obviously you rinse it in tank water. Do you rinse all of it at once. I was thinking of putting it in a media bag for easy moving?


I rinse all at once in tank water. Just make sure the media bag is big enough, you don't want any water bypass...


----------

